
Why don't you provide a Windows build? - bane
http://www.darktable.org/2015/07/why-dont-you-provide-a-windows-build/
======
bluejekyll
I read this a while back. It fills my heart with pure joy.

Windows has not traditionally been a platform for hacking. That's not to say
that people don't hack on it, but it's just not as available. So while Unix
(big tent, all Linuxes, and macOS are in here) has from its beginning been all
about hacking.

As people explore Linux they discover, oh maybe I have access to that source
code, maybe I can fix that thing over there, maybe I can make that work on
this new thing.

Since until recently Windows was a pay to play platform, it didn't really
offer that same experience for people to dip their toes into hacking. This is
all starting to change, so maybe there will be someone who steps up and does
this port, who knows. It would probably be a lot of work though.

------
bane
This discussion from 2015 is pretty interesting:
[https://discuss.pixls.us/t/darktable-on-windows-parthas-
buil...](https://discuss.pixls.us/t/darktable-on-windows-parthas-build-
thread/290)

------
lurkinggrue
How about getting it to run under linux for windows from the new insider
build?

